# Golf Cart and ORV???



## malainse

Mightymouse said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> Because you straddle a quad, as opposed to sitting in it, it is considered a motorcycle and wouldn't need a seatbelt or windshield wipers (not sure about a windshield but it would be no big deal to stick some tiny crotch rocket windshield on it).


Sorry, might want to read the law posted below !!!

Thus a quad (4 wheels) would not qualify.... Do a search on the net as some have converted to just one wheel on the rear. That way is a cycle under the law and can be made street legal. Here is one link: http://streetlegalatv.com/TRIAL.htm
----------------------
257.31 &#8220;Motorcycle&#8221; defined.

&#8220;Motorcycle&#8221; means every motor vehicle having a saddle or seat for the use of the rider and designed to travel on not more than 3 wheels in contact with the ground but excluding a tractor.


----------



## Mightymouse

^^^^^^

If that is the case than how come the riders on the cheater trike bikes (the ones that take a regular motorcycle and add the trike kit which gives them three wheels in the back and one in the front) don't have to wear a seatbelt or have windshield wipers on the bike? See them around all the time with no seatbelts and no wipers.


----------



## jig head

does anyone know if you can drive a golf cart on the side of a rd. like you can a atv ?


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

Testing only


----------

